# On tour in America: road signs, street lights, snow, wires and traffic signs in 100 photos



## editor (May 30, 2019)

Here's some slightly abstract photos from my US tour with The Monochrome Set earlier this year: 






























































On tour in America: road signs, street lights, snow, wires and traffic signs in 100 photos


----------



## Pickman's model (May 30, 2019)

no urban street? 

no 75th street?


----------



## editor (May 30, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> no urban street?
> 
> no 75th street?


All that work and this is the only comment you can make? Jeez.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 30, 2019)

editor said:


> All that work and this is the only comment you can make? Jeez.


don't get me wrong, it's grand, they're great pictures - i particularly like




which is an insane amount of signs in one place

but i thought there'd be some urban references in there too


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 30, 2019)

editor said:


> Here's some slightly abstract photos from my US tour with The Monochrome Set earlier this year:



I saw this one when I was in Boston last year


----------



## petee (May 30, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> no 75th street?



here.

https://newyorkyimby.com/2017/11/ro...n-at-9-east-75th-street-heads-to-the-lpc.html


----------



## Pickman's model (May 30, 2019)

petee said:


> here.
> 
> https://newyorkyimby.com/2017/11/ro...n-at-9-east-75th-street-heads-to-the-lpc.html


----------

